# #Hashtag E-Liquid - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (12/10/18)

The new Hashtag by Punctuation E-Liquid has arrived at Sir Vape.




Experience the flavour of REAL fruit. No jokes bru!

# is a juicy blend of apricot, crisp green apple and other fine fruits with a touch of cool. It smacks you in the chops with flavour, chills you out with coolness and keeps your tank begging for more.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/hashtag-60ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

